# Marijuana Prices In The Usa



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

*Marijuana Prices in the USA* 
*Compiled by Clint* Rate:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














​An evaluation of various marijuana prices in the United States of America: average prices and correlations to quality, quantity and geographic location.

This is a general article which describes the prices and price variation of different kinds of weed in the United States. The facts and prices here are by no means guaranteed: as a reminder, weed is illegal and prices are up to the black market, so don't take our word, or do and don't blame us.

In general, there are no surprises with weed prices in the USA - prices are high, compared to other countries in the world, but you usually get what you pay for. This means that, anywhere in the US, the more you pay for a certain quantity (e.g. a 1/4 oz), the better the quality. High-quality weed is available in most parts of the US, and on high demand especially in the big cities. Prices for low quality weed (schwag) are substantially lower. From the mid-1990s to the present, prices have remained relatively stable.

*AVERAGE PRICES*
These are approximate average prices of weed in the USA, with some variations in different states (see below).
*Lows (schwag/crappy weed):*
dime-$10
dub bag-$15
eighth-$25
quarter-$40
half ounce.-$75
ounce-$100
QP-$400
half pound-$800
pound-$1200

*Mids (ok weed/regular):*
dime-$10
dub bag-$20
eighth-$30
quarter-$50
half ounce.-$100
ounce-$150
QP-$550
Half Pound-$1000
Pound-$1500

*Highs (good weed/exotic):
*dime-$15
dub bag-$25
eighth-$40
quarter-$80
half ounce-$150
ounce-$250
QP-$700
Half Pound-$1500
Pound-$3000

*STATES*
Prices vary depending on consumer proximity to the Mexican Border, with the exception of California where weed is pretty steep. This means that southern states enjoy lower prices than the northeast and the midwest. This is what they call Southern Comfort...

The cheapest state in almost all categories is definitely, and unsurprisingly, *Texas*. Prices for an ounce of Schwag (Mexican dirt weed) go as low as $40, an ounce of skunk - $65, and an ounce of hydro could be around $100 - compared to $300-400 in many other states.
New Mexico is also very cheap ($60 1oz schwag).
Some of the more expensive states are Illinois, Indiana, Massachussetts and New Hampshire.
In New York City, Many types of weed are available, particularly highs such as hydros, skunks, diesels and also hashes. Price depends on the quality and usually well worth the investment.
*Did you know?*

*In 1998, Americans spent $11 billion on marijuana.*
*According to the DEA, Americans smoke 5,000,000 pounds of weed every year.*


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 2, 2007)

yea in illinois ya get shady deals man.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

whats the prices up there?


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 2, 2007)

50 an 8th for decent ****... if your lucky some killer around.   We get flooded with crappy BC bud.   People try to pass it out as dank dank but it's just alright.   Midgrades are only 25... and the bobby brown doesn't exist here anymore.

between 250-350 an O.

2800-4400!! per pound


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

maan thats crazy. im glad i live down in the sunshine state 30-45 for some average to fire mids, havent seen brick in awhile. 50 a 1/8th 100 a qaud for some dro or nuggz


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 2, 2007)

lol **** man i have 5 weeks to go then I can say buh-bye insane weed prices.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 2, 2007)

*** do u mean by good quality? how does it ever get bad or better? and id imagine the north's bad prices are due to the geography's friendliness to growing at home.


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 2, 2007)

GrewUp To ScrewUp said:
			
		

> *** do u mean by good quality? how does it ever get bad or better? and id imagine the north's bad prices are due to the geography's friendliness to growing at home.




Uhhhhhh.  You asking me what I mean about good quality weed?

Umm.. well I'm no eisteinmamine but some buds might have more thc than others.  

If it doesn't have a good amount of THC and the other stuff I use to get high it will just give me a headache.


If it's some dank-dank then well... it's time to watch Macgyver and order a pizza.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 3, 2007)

i donno... everywhere ive ever been  a dime is 3.5 grams  = 1/8 ounce   and for schwag  its usualy always 10 bucks... a quarter ounce is 20 - 25 depending on who Ur getn it from....   a half O 35-40   a O goes for 50(good deal)  to 70(kinda high) on average an Ounce is 60/65   U can get a HP for around 400 if you know someone who sells alot of schwag... and a P goes for 600(good deal) to 800(kinda high)  700 being the average price...   

i live in the south.. so these prices usualy go up the farther north you go.. reason being the farther north the colder and less people growing alot of it... also even if your getn brick packd mexican stuff   i guess they add in the gas money or something that it took to get it there lol..   these arnt facts .. just what ive seen over my years of dealing with it...   

 OH and the main thing that effects prices..... supply and demand baby... if you come to me lookn for a bag and i can tell you have no idea where else to get it... your payn alot more... and if theres a droubt for a month... prices go up.. around here there is one time of the year where its always dry for about a month and a half... if your sitn on a HP or more  this is when U make your money.... hope this helpd =)


----------



## Rocker420 (Apr 3, 2007)

I live in central cali and around here we get alot of good herb. although the prices around here are way more then what alot of you guys are talkin. its anwhere from $50-$70 and eigth, 100-$120 a quarter, $150 half o and an outrageous price of $310-$320 for an oz.  So unless you know some people with a good hook-up your gonna be spending alot of money for some weed.


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 2, 2007)

nic 2.5 grams , dime 10 grams i usually get eight grams of dro around here its really good for about 145.00


----------



## Pranic (Nov 2, 2007)

10 bux a gram here for mids/schwagg

about 15-20 bux a gram for highs


----------



## Il Stugots (Nov 3, 2007)

o dam up here an ounce of good bud is like 480-500, 1gram-$20


----------



## ShuttyMcShutShut (Nov 3, 2007)

Yea folks....I live in the southeast and when I was in college I was paying 60 for 1/8th and 120 for a quarter for what was really BC advertised as nugs.....it sucked but the schwag was so full of sticks and stems and you had to smoke 1/8th to get buzzed......but here lately I havent been buying it but ive heard that it in T-town prices are the same but the brown-frown is dang near impossible to find.....i read a post that said the brown frown was nonexistent there and it made me feel better.....for a while I was just really feeling like I had completely lost touch......we also used to get alot more draughts than once a year......i can recall even buying a bag off a guy that i KNEW he had been smoking out of as personal....i still bought it, still payed the $60......just wished a voodoo curse on him after I left his place(not literally)....anyway, that kid was a panic-tour-kid.....he seemed to be the variety that was pretty much destined for some super big, super idiotic bust because of his own foolishness.......who knows what ever became of him but thats my nutshell of info on weed prices and availability


----------



## Oscar (Nov 3, 2007)

From what I see, once the weed leaves the grower the price triples.

Hmmm

Just like the poor old farmer.........did you know the farmer gets .50 cents per litre of milk and the stores charge 1.50?


----------



## youngbud (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm a texan and I can say that price depends on the city.  Austin is definitely the best bang for your buck.  The best hydros I've ever smoked and I've been smokin a while go for 55 an eighth, medicinal is 65 an eighth because it's harder for us to get with the whole not being an mmj state and all, shwag is down at 35 an ounce.  I thought that was expensive until I read this page.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 5, 2007)

buddies?!?... what's with slagging my BC pot?!? I live in Vancouver... I don't grown none of that BC buc sht... gotta do the best bud for your buck, my friends.... I'm still looking.... my partner is a 30+ years growing veterin of... how should we say... the kind of stuff you only hear about? 

like I say... smoke 'em if u got 'em


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah average right now is about 200/zip and about 750/quap and lookin 2700/lb


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 5, 2007)

Where I come from, exotics (they really aren't even exotic being mango and cherry) run about $4,500 per lb.  That's what it was a few years ago anyways.


----------



## kiefsmokin' (Nov 5, 2007)

The prices in the states don&#8217;t always reflect on the quality of the bud, that is the fluctuation in price differs on how hard it is to get, because of legality reasons. The closer you get to a grower the cheaper it&#8217;s going to get. The quality is simply the by product (hang on hear me out). Like I knew a guy who was friends with a grower, and I would get a half oz for a hundred bucks of some high quality stuff. Unfortunately I moved, and lost that connection. So, really I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s were you are, but who you know. As far as bunk weed goes it seems to be stable in price because well it&#8217;s everywhere. That&#8217;s why I think it&#8217;s inaccurate to try, and price weed out geographically.


----------



## mactight (Nov 5, 2007)

Prices are so bad EVERY where:hairpull: That is one of the BIG reasons I grow.Got to love FREE weed.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Nov 6, 2007)

Here an 1/8th is 20-50 and 40-100 a 1/4th depending on the quality, availability, and time of year. Exotics (White Rhino, Afghan, Purple Widow) are all $50 an 1/8th. Some dirty mexican is 20-25. Decent press is usually $30. Good fluff ranges from $35 to $45.

There are other things that are relative as well though. Right now, you would have hard time getting rid of some dirty mexican right now, because there is so much good, quality fresh bud going around. So, that is going around for 30-35 because there is so much of it. That same weed would be selling for 40-45 by the first of the year.


----------



## soto88 (Nov 8, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Where I come from, exotics (they really aren't even exotic being mango and cherry) run about $4,500 per lb. That's what it was a few years ago anyways.


It was like that where I was from at the time as well. Now that ive met some people I get the real good headsmoke at very reasonable prices. ITs still expensive and growing is looking like a more lucrative option every time its time to re-up


----------

